# BJJ vs. judo tourney



## Formosa Neijia (Nov 17, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtcSyhND0A

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=w75Kgi6mCKw

These two clips are from a Japanese tourney that pits BJJ guys against judo in ne-waza. In these two matches, the judo BBs come out on top.

Before anyone gets too excited, I should note that the judo guys seem to be from a ne-waza specialty club -- meaning that they train ne-waza as much as the BJJ guys do. 

So the secret to great ne-waza doesn't seems to rely on which flavor you pcik, but that you do a lot of it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## jarrod (Nov 17, 2008)

i've often said that the real difference comes down to time in training.  if you spend 100% of your training time on the ground, of course you will have stronger newaza than the guy who spends 50% of an equal amount of time on the ground.

there are other differences of course, a major one being the time it takes to get a bb in judo vs. a bb i bjj.  bjj guys tend to have a more advanced guard too.  often the key for a judoka vs bjjer is to avoid the legs.  

a lot of times judoka are a little more explosive on the ground due to the time constraints they are often up against.  the downside of this is that many judoka use the guard a stalling position rather than an offensive one, since a stand up is usually not too far away.  

interesting clips, thanks for the post.

jf


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Nov 17, 2008)

jarrod said:


> i've often said that the real difference comes down to time in training.  if you spend 100% of your training time on the ground, of course you will have stronger newaza than the guy who spends 50% of an equal amount of time on the ground.
> 
> there are other differences of course, a major one being the time it takes to get a bb in judo vs. a bb i bjj.  bjj guys tend to have a more advanced guard too.  often the key for a judoka vs bjjer is to avoid the legs.
> 
> ...



I agree with your points.

It was nice to see these judo guys from a ne-waza dojo in Tokyo hanging with and beating BJJ guys. But the time they spend in ne-waza just reinforces BJJ-type training.

I agree about the stalling you mention above. A good thing about this tourney in the clip is that groundwork is the focus. So it forces the judoka to develop guard, etc. beyond the stalling phase. Strange though, there doesn't seem to be a term for "guard" in Japanese. Kind of shows the emphasis, doesn't it?

Hopefully we'll get more tourneys like this that allow judo guys to develop their ground game. But my guess is that BJJ tourheys have already captured that market.


----------



## kaizasosei (Nov 17, 2008)

I really enjoyed your site Formosa!!!  Some cool clips and material.  Thanks.  I'll have to keep visiting.

j


----------



## jarrod (Nov 17, 2008)

Formosa Neijia said:


> I agree with your points.
> 
> It was nice to see these judo guys from a ne-waza dojo in Tokyo hanging with and beating BJJ guys. But the time they spend in ne-waza just reinforces BJJ-type training.
> 
> ...


 
there is (or was) a term for the guard in judo, but it's long & translates to something like "fighting off of your butt" which may explain why it never caught on.  

i agree that bjj has captured the ground market, & good for them.  if mainstream judoka were going to turn their backs on newaza, i'm glad someone picked it up.

jf


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Nov 18, 2008)

jarrod said:


> i agree that bjj has captured the ground market, & good for them.  if mainstream judoka were going to turn their backs on newaza, i'm glad someone picked it up.



Agreed. We're seeing renewed interest in judo ne-waza because of the influence of BJJ. I get to compare the two in class sometimes and it's clear to me that BJJ has preserved some of the "old judo" ways. Those ways have mostly died out/been killed off in modern judo.

I've also noticed that BJJ has advanced certain ne-waza techniques as compared to some of the older judo guard passes, etc. The BJJ chokes also sewm a bit more extensive.


----------

